

Rust 0.8 Prerelease Testing - pitterpatter
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-dev/2013-September/005802.html

======
mscottmcbee
I'm really looking forward to Rust, but I'm waiting until 1.0 or real close to
then. My question is, when will 1.0 be? Is there a roadmap? A list of items to
meet before then? Is it just being worked on until the core team thinks it
feels "right"? I guess I'm wondering what the goal is, and how the progress is
judged against it.

------
pitterpatter
Changelog:
[https://github.com/mozilla/rust/blob/master/RELEASES.txt](https://github.com/mozilla/rust/blob/master/RELEASES.txt)

